# Best virus killer for WIndows10 Pro?



## JPQ (Sep 9, 2019)

Best virus killer for WIndows10 Pro? of course lightweigt becouse computer used make music. get it soon.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 9, 2019)

Windows Defender? Built-in, free, light on resources.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 9, 2019)

+1 Never had a problem with Windows Defender with any of my DAWs. I think McAfee is the worst, but I might be wrong. Always gets in the way. And, if you really feel the need, download Malwarebytes free version and run once a month. Not really necessary though.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 9, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> +1 Never had a problem with Windows Defender with any of my DAWs. I think McAfee is the worst, but I might be wrong. Always gets in the way. And, if you really feel the need, download Malwarebytes free version and run once a month. Not really necessary though.



Yeah, I've never met an McAffee installation that didn't hog resources or pretend to be malware itself. I've been using Avast free since forever and it's fine. Defender is fine. Most of the virus scanners are fine. Except for McAffee.

EDIT: Seriously. The fact that the most common way to get McAffee is by either not paying attention, or not jumping through hoops to prevent it from installing, while installing completely different software kinda says it all. And have you tried *removing* an installation you *chose* for? You'd have more luck uninstalling cancer.

I had to reformat a friend's pc about a month ago because McAffee was wrecking the resource management which made her Ableton Live performance abysmal. It just wouldn't be removed. Just stay away from this one.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Sep 10, 2019)

The best virus killer is common sense (i.e., don't visit/click/download anything suspicious/shady out there). 

Windows Defender has worked just fine for me all these years; you just have to be aware that some exclusions from scanning may need to be setup (e.g., sample library folders). I remember one Kontakt-based library for me took forever to load until I found out it was due to Defender scanning every file every time I changed patches/instruments. After adding an exclusion, loading times went from minutes to seconds.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 10, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> +1 Never had a problem with Windows Defender with any of my DAWs. I think McAfee is the worst, but I might be wrong. Always gets in the way. And, if you really feel the need, download Malwarebytes free version and run once a month. Not really necessary though.



Same here, just Windows Defender, and the free Malwarebytes.

Not had any problems with those two, and wouldn’t touch McAfee!


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 10, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> And have you tried *removing* an installation you *chose* for? You'd have more luck uninstalling cancer.



Here's a tutorial on how to "uninstall" it, coming from Mr. McAffee himself. 

I must issue a *NSFW *warning for the video though: 


Spoiler


----------



## Crowe (Sep 10, 2019)

I was aware of the skit. It's fantastic nontheless.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 10, 2019)

I had terrible trouble with my Focusrite drivers when I used Avast or AVG (the two main free antivirus programs) so I switched to ESET NOD32 and it's very unobtrusive.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 10, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I switched to ESET NOD32 and it's very unobtrusive.


+1 to that, though I feel like it can be quite the resource hog at times and increases boot time significantly for me. 
Do you know if it can increase sample library load times as well? Because I often thought those seem slightly longer than seemed reasonable for loading from an SSD.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 10, 2019)

I've not really noticed an increase in load times but I've not been looking out for it so can't say for certain. I may test it when I have a spare mo.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 10, 2019)

Mornats said:


> I've not really noticed an increase in load times but I've not been looking out for it so can't say for certain. I may test it when I have a spare mo.


I too have been using ESET, 6 years and nary a problem. I did set exceptions and load times for both Windows OS and Reaper are quite fast. I am on a Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 10, 2019)

Don't bother, if you're careful with where you browse. 

ESET used to be the one to get years and years ago. I'd say Bitdefender is one of the tops now. I do exclude some directories from scanning.


----------

